# Chicago Gameday 36 is October 19th: SIGN UP TO PLAY!



## buzz (Oct 8, 2013)

[highlight]Are you a new user and having problems posting to this thread? It looks like *ENWorld is having problems with new user's posts requiring moderation*, but the admins are looking into it.

Feel free to either send me a private message or *email me* with your signup request.
[/highlight]


[size=+2][h1]Chicago Gameday 36 Sign-Up Thread[/h1][/size]
[size=+1]*Gameday 36 is October 19th.*[/size]

ENWorld Chicago Gameday 36 is a day of FREE gaming held at earth's finest game store, Games Plus. 

To participate, simply post to this thread with your intention to play in one of the following events. Event sign-up is first-come, first-serve. Be aware that the event schedule may be subject to change until the last week before Gameday. No changes will be made to the schedule after that point. PM or email me (buzz AT buzzmo DOT com) with any questions.

*PLEASE NOTE*: This thread is the primary means of communicating information about Gameday 36. Please keep an eye on the thread for any updates or schedule changes, especially in the day or so prior to Gameday. *This goes double for GMs.* If you'd like to be on the Gameday mailing list, just shoot me an email.

*[size=+1]You can also find us on Facebook, which is another great way to stay updated.[/size]*

[title]Location[/title]
Games Plus
101 W Prospect Ave 
Mount Prospect, Illinois 60056 
(847) 577-9656 
Hosts: Curt Duval & Jeff Swegler (owners)

*View a map of the Games Plus gaming area* to see where your events will be located.

[title]Schedule[/title]

*8:00am - 9:00am* Slot 0: Breakfast
Meet up for breakfast at Le Peep Grill (located across the Metra tracks, kitty-corner from Games Plus).
*9:15am* Arrive at the store to settle in to your game tables.
*9:30am to 2:30pm* Slot 1: Morning events
1. [highlight]FULL[/highlight] *STAR WARS: Behind Enemy Lines*, Fate Accelerated 
2. [highlight]FULL[/highlight] *Legacy Code*, The Laundry RPG
3. *Legacy of the Thunder Island Tribe, Part III*, Primitive
4. [highlight]FULL[/highlight] *Trouble for Hire*
5. [highlight]FULL[/highlight] *One Simple Job*, Star Wars: Edge of the Empire RPG
6. [highlight]FULL[/highlight] *Long Orbit*, Monsterhearts
7. [highlight]FULL[/highlight] *Annihilation: First Contact*, Marvel Heroic Roleplaying
8. *Dawn Patrol*​
*2:30pm to 3:30pm* Break for lunch!
*3:30pm to 8:30pm (or later)* Slot 2: Afternoon events
9. [highlight]FULL[/highlight] *Ghastly Things Come in Small Packages*, Dread
10. *A Taste of Blood, Steel, Pain, and Glory*, Eternal Contenders
11. [highlight]FULL[/highlight] *Lady Blackbird*
12. [highlight]FULL[/highlight] *Rock & Roll Will Live Forever*, Supernatural RPG
13. *Steamscapes: North America, Rivalry Plot Point Campaign*, Savage Worlds
14. [highlight]FULL[/highlight] *Cold Fusion*, Dead of Night
15. *Into the Barrow of the Dreaming King*, Torchbearer
16. *Dawn Patrol*​

[title]Slot 0 (Breakfast)[/title]
No limit to number of attendees.
1. buzz
2. Genevieve80
3. Genevieve80's guest (Lance)
4. Vyvyan Basterd
5. Laurie
6. Nev the Deranged
7. Lord_ruben 
8. PhilK
9. Trevalon Moonleirion 
10. paladinlee
11. gamingcaffeinator
12. WJMacGuffin
13. Widget
14. DainXB
15. JoeBeason
16. Pbartender
17. Pbartender's guest
18. Pbartender's guest
19. Lifelike
20. Bug42
21. lisette.m
22. ...

[title]Slot 1: Morning[/title]

[section]
[size=+1]Game 1: *STAR WARS: Behind Enemy Lines*[/size]
Fate Accelerated, Pbartender, Table G
Kid-Friendly


IT'S A TRAP! When the Republic destroyer Nyancat is ambushed by a Separatist task force, the crew must find a way to live to fight another day. Can a pair of rookie Jedi Knights and the veteran senior officers of the Nyancat's clone command crew escape certain death?​1. Pbartender's guest
2. Pbartender's guest
3. Trevalon Moonleirion 
4. paladinlee
5. KurtL
6. tamora
[highlight]This event is FULL[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Game 2: *Legacy Code*[/size]
The Laundry, WJMacGuffin, Table C (private room)
Adults Only


This time, there's no emergency meeting, no midnight phone calls, and no panic. We all had the VOLUME TEACAKE meeting on our calendars for weeks, and now it's time. But as we sit in the meeting room, I find three facts very disturbing. One, HR sent a manager here--that usually means more paperwork. Two, I think I overheard talk of sending us to St. Hilda's--any trip to the Funny Farm is scary. But the worst? There's a distinct lack of both tea and cake in this room. Then what the hell does VOLUME TEACAKE mean?

The Laundry (based on the Laundryverse novels by Charles Stross) mixes Call of Cthulhu with modern technology and intelligence agencies to create a unique rpg that's part silly fun and part pants-wetting horror. The percentile-based skill system is very easy to pick up, and this game encourages thinking rather than running into a room guns drawn. (You can do that, but you'll probably get possessed by some creature that bullets don't hurt.) Plus, you'll have the latest in occult intelligence technology like the Necronomiphone, banishment rounds, and the virtual Tillinghast Resonator app! (If you're rated for it. And if you're budget has room for it. And if you sign forms saying you'll eat a live dhole before letting anything happen ... fine, just ignore the shiny tech, grab your charms, and let's go.)

Rated R for violence, gore, potential cannibalism, and entropic beings who want to chew on your soul.​1. Laurie
2. gamingcaffeinator
3. Reidzilla
4. Widget
5. thrallking
6. thrallking's guest
[highlight]This event is FULL[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Game 3: *Legacy of the Thunder Island Tribe, Part III**[/size]
Primitive, Nev the Deranged, Table B 
Kid-friendly


As the third generation of heroes of the Thunder Island Tribe, can your band of proto-humans build on the successes and failures of your predecessors to secure the future of your people in a world of primordial peril? More to the point, can you do it without the benefit of language?

*This will the be third in a series of linked games played by different groups, so don't let the "Part III" scare you.

No Experience Necessary
All Materials Provided​1. Tofu_Master
2. Tim Jensen
3. willowx
4. Lifelike
5. ...
6. ...
7. ...
8. ...
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Game 4: *Trouble for Hire*[/size]
Trouble for Hire, Nathan Paoletta, Table E 
Adults Only

Set in a hyper stylized pastiche of 1970′s road movies of hi-octane road adventures in the post-western world, Trouble For Hire is a cooperative storytelling game for 4-6 players. It’s a macho, high-octane trek across the American west populated with amazing ner-do-wells and madcap eccentrics living by their own code and damn the rest. A game where the rubber meets the road and all hell breaks loose.​1. Genevieve80's guest (Lance)
2. DainXB
3. Fairman Rogers
4. Cargo_Elf 
5. d20sapphire
6. Fairman Rogers' guest (Colin)
[highlight]This event is FULL[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Game 5: *One Simple Job*[/size]
Star Wars: Edge of the Empire RPG, PhilK, Table F 
Kid-friendly

The crew of the Stardust Dancer were given one simple job: deliver a load of cargo, no questions asked, no Imperial entanglements. What could go wrong?​1. TracerBullet42
2. Pantone Wizard
3. Sailorkitsune2004
4. eyeheartawk
5. kweitzmon
[highlight]This event is FULL[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Game 6: *Long Orbit*[/size]
Monsterhearts, JoeBeason, Table A 
Adults Only


It’s the distant future. You are part of a modest crew aboard a freighter headed for a planet that’s being terraformed. You are awoken from stasis at the proper time, but a major storm on the planet’s surface makes landing much too dangerous. Your ship will be stuck in orbit for days. A minor inconvenience, except that you haven’t felt the same since waking up. You seem disquietingly capable of impossible things and you’re pretty sure your fellow crew members are too...

This is a setting (not rules) hack of Monsterhearts.

May include themes of isolation, body and psychological horror, romance, desperation, and survival.​1. buzz
2. Genevieve80
3. Bug42
4. Fractal Advocate 
[highlight]This event is FULL[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Game 7: *Annihilation: First Contact*[/size]
Marvel Heroic Roleplaying, Vyvyan Basterd, Table D 
Adults Only


Without warning or fanfare, Annihilus, dreaded lord of the Negative Zone, takes an unmatched war fleet of starships from the Negative Zone through the Crunch, the border between the his universe and our heroes’. He strikes quickly and thoroughly against several important targets, a trail of utter devastation in his wake that leaves the entire universe off-balance. Soon he’s joined by other sinister beings of great power, forming one of the most destructive forces the cosmos has ever known. Can you survive its initial onslaught?

We will be using a thematic hero group. When you sign up, please vote for your preference of the following thematic groups:
1) The Asgardians: Beta Ray Bill, Devos the Devastator, Firelord, Stardust, Tana Nile, Thor
2) The Shi’ar: Cerise, Deathbird, Deathcry, Devos the Devastator, Korath the Pursuer, Lilandra Neramani, Monica Rambeau
3) Excalibur: Cerise, Marvel Girl, Nightcrawler, Shadowcat, Wolfsbane
4) The Graces: Cerise, Gamora, Nebula, Spirit, Stellaris, Tana Nile
5) Thanos’ Bane: Drax the Destroyer, Gamora, Iron Man, Moondragon, Nebula, Phyla-Vell, Spirit
6) Heralds: Devos the Devastator, Firelord, Gabriel the Air-Walker, Human Torch, Nova/Frankie Raye, Silver Surfer, Terrax the Tamer, Stardust
7) Fantastic Four: Black Panther, Human Torch, Invisible Woman, Luke Cage, Lyja, Mister Fantastic, Ronan the Accuser, She-Hulk, Silver Surfer, Thing
8) The Kree: Captain At-Lass, Devos the Devastator, Dr. Minn-Erva, Korath the Pursuer, Ronan the Accuser, Star-Lord
9) The Skrulls: Baroness S’Bak, Devos the Devastator, Lyja, Paibok the Power Skrull, Super-Skrull
10) The Defenders: Doctor Strange, Falcon, Luke Cage, Moondragon, Ms. Marvel, Nighthawk, Phyla-Vell, Silver Surfer, Sub-Mariner
11) Nova Corps: Devos the Devastator, Firelord, Nova and a self-made Nova Corp operative.
12) S.H.I.E.L.D.: Captain America, Falcon, Ms. Marvel, Quasar, Spider-Woman, Thing, Wonder Man​1. enigma1122
2. Lord_ruben
3. Ninjacat
4. Lisette.M
[highlight]This event is FULL[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Game 8: *Dawn Patrol*[/size]
Dawn Patrol, Isawa Hochiu, Table H 
Kid-friendly

Dawn Patrol recreates the thrilling dogfights and air battles fought during World War 1. Each player pilots an airplane in a fiery test of his or her skill and nerve. There is a role-playing element, as players maintain records of their pilots' missions. Experienced pilots have some advantages over rookie pilots. These advantages grow as the pilot survives more missions and claims more kills. Become an Ace and rule the air!​1. TheBlueMax
2. Scott Casper
3. Bruce
4. Harley
5. Mitch
6. Morg
7. Painfully
8. ...
[/section]


[title]Slot 2: Afternoon[/title]

[section]
[size=+1]Game 9: *Ghastly Things Come in Small Packages*[/size]
Dread, Reidzilla, Table C (private room)
Adults Only


Trying to pass Professor Jones' Archeology class is a nightmare. Luckily he gives extra credit for unpacking and processing new international exhibit items. When you and your fellow academically challenged classmates come across a tiny, unmarked crate in the latest shipment can they make the grade before the FINAL exam.

Dread is a unique horror story game system using a Jenga tower as a randomizer. No experience is necessary to play but a love of old cheesy horror movies and a desire to make poor survival choices for the sake of entertainment is useful.​1. Genevieve80's guest (Lance)
2. The Cap'n
3. eyeheartawk
4. Cargo_Elf
[highlight]This event is FULL[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Game 10: *A Taste of Blood, Steel, Pain, and Glory*[/size]
Eternal Contenders, DainXB, Table A
Adults Only 


Take on the mantle of an ambitious gladiator or a deadly duelist - an eternal contender! Prove your worth in the arena and fight your way out of the gutter. Can you become a renowned champion? Can you escape to a better life? Or will darkness and pain consume your world?

Based on the award-winning *Contenders* RPG, this GM-less game brings the spirit of fighting games like Soulcalibur to the tabletop. Torn between Hope and Pain, the contenders strive not just for victory, but to save their heart's desires. As the story unfolds these warriors’ dreams will be realized, or dashed!​1. Fractal Advocate 
2. PhilK
3. ...
4. ...
5. ...
6. ...
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Game 11: *Lady Blackbird*[/size]
Lady Blackbird, Sailorkitsune2004, Table E 
Adults Only


Lady Blackbird is on the run from an arranged marriage to Count Carlowe. She hired a smuggler skyship, The Owl, to take her from her palace on the Imperial world of Ilysium to the far reaches of the Remnants, so she could be with her once secret lover: the pirate king Uriah Flint.

HOWEVER, just before reaching the halfway point of Haven, The Owl was pursued and captured by the Imperial cruiser Hand of Sorrow, under charges of flying a false flag.

EVEN NOW, Lady Blackbird, her bodyguard, and the crew of The Owl are detained in the brig, while the Imperial commander runs the smuggler ship’s registry over the wireless. It’s only a matter of time before they discover the outstanding warrants and learn that The Owl is owned by none other than the infamous outcast, Cyrus Vance.

How will Lady Blackbird and the others escape the Hand of Sorrow? What dangers lie in their path?​1. Nev the Deranged
2. paladinlee
3. gamingcaffeinator
4. WJMacGuffin
5. Widget
[highlight]This event is FULL[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Game 12: *Rock & Roll Will Live Forever*[/size]
Supernatural RPG, Ninjacat, Table D 
Adults Only


There's definitely a Hunt on the Seattle music scene when the ghost of a rocker who died a decade ago appears on-stage with some of his old bandmates. The problem is that Chris Corbin died in a freak pyrotechnic accident, burning to death on stage right in front of his fans. . .and his ghost re-living his death sent several fans at the barricade to the hospital with third-degree burns. This ghost needs to be put to rest before someone gets killed...

This event is in the setting of the CW's Supernatural television show, using the Classic Cortex ruleset. Cortex is a simple stat+skill system, using one or two full polyhedral dice sets (d20s are not used, but d2s are.) Several canonical show characters are available, but no Winchesters or angels, sorry. If you don't know the show, all you need to know is the supernatural is real: ghosts, demons, hauntings, possession- -all real. And some people who know about it fight back: Saving People, Hunting Things...​1. Tofu_Master
2. Genevieve80
3. enigma1122 
4. Vyvyan Basterd
5. Laurie
6. waterdhavian
7. Lord_ruben
[highlight]This event is FULL[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Game 13: *Steamscapes: North America, Rivalry Plot Point Campaign*[/size]
Savage Worlds, Fairman Rogers, Table I
Kid-friendly

You have been hired by Wells Fargo to escort a very important automaton prototype across the deserts of Texas to San Francisco in the Rocky Mountain Republic. Someone working for the Southern Pacific Railroad has already tried once to steal it, so you will have to be extra vigilant. Throw in bandits from Mexico and airship pirates from the Plains Tribal Federation, and this is going to be one messy trip.​1. thrallking
2. thrallking's guest
3. Fairman Rogers' guest (Colin)
4. tamora
5. Painfully
6. ...
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Game 14: *Cold Fusion*[/size]
Dead of Night, buzz, Table G 
Adults Only

A cutting-edge power plant in northern Canada promises a solution to the world's energy problems: a process that produces energy at 100% efficiency and with no harmful by-products. What is the mysterious substance at the heart of this process? What does the newly-elected Minister for Energy hope to discover during his inspection? Why is it getting so cold in here?

*Dead of Night* is the roleplaying game of campfire tales, slasher movies and b-movie horror. It is a game of screaming victims, unstoppable killers and slavering monsters, where the horror movie clichés flow thicker than blood and the only victory is survival.

Characters will be provided and rules taught. Players need only 2d10 and perhaps a pencil.​1. Trevalon Moonleirion 
2. TracerBullet42
3. Pantone Wizard
4. d20sapphire
5. Lifelike
6. kweitzmon
[highlight]This event is FULL[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Game 15: *Into the Barrow of the Dreaming King*[/size]
Torchbearer, willowx, Table F 
Adults Only

Torchbearer is a game of dungeoneering, where every roll matters, and each torch may be your last! Careful planning and resource management are a must as you delve into the dungeon, and try to escape with as much loot as you can carry... and your lives.​1. Tim Jensen
2. Steamboat
3. nemuri
4. scorcha
5. gperez1234
6. ...
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Game 16: *Dawn Patrol*[/size]
Dawn Patrol, Isawa Hochiu, Table H 
Kid-friendly

Dawn Patrol recreates the thrilling dogfights and air battles fought during World War 1. Each player pilots an airplane in a fiery test of his or her skill and nerve. There is a role-playing element, as players maintain records of their pilots' missions. Experienced pilots have some advantages over rookie pilots. These advantages grow as the pilot survives more missions and claims more kills. Become an Ace and rule the air!​1. TheBlueMax
2. KurtL
3. Bruce
4. Harley
5. Mitch
6. Morg
7. Mike Carr
8. ...
[/section]


----------



## Genevieve80 (Oct 8, 2013)

Sign me up for AM Monsterhearts and PM Supernatural.My husband would like to play AM Trouble for Hire and PM Dread
And we're both coming to breakfast! Yay for roping spouses in!!!


----------



## enigma1122 (Oct 8, 2013)

Marvel Heroic in the morning please Buzz.  Not sure which super group I am voting for yet.
Supernatural in the afternoon please.

Will be trying for breakfast but need to see about buses etc.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Oct 8, 2013)

Buzz, 
Please sign Laurie and me up for breakfast.

Please sign Laurie up for The Laundry in the morning.

Please sign both of us up for Supernatural in the afternoon.


----------



## Bug42 (Oct 8, 2013)

Please put me down for Monsterhearts, and Supernatural 

Thanks!


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Oct 8, 2013)

Hm. Breakfast aaaaaand..... hm... some tempting offers there... put me down for... Lady Blackbird.


----------



## waterdhavian (Oct 8, 2013)

Buzz, please sign me up for Game 12: Supernatural: Rock & Roll Will Live Forever.


----------



## Lord_ruben (Oct 8, 2013)

Hey Buzz, please put me down for Marvel Heroic Annihilation in the morning and Supernatural Rock & Roll in the afternoon. I'll also be a tentative for breakfast.


----------



## Fractal Advocate (Oct 8, 2013)

I'd like to sign up for Monsterhearts in the morning, and Eternal Contenders in the afternoon.


----------



## lisette.m. (Oct 8, 2013)

Put me down for Dread!


----------



## buzz (Oct 8, 2013)

waterdhavian said:


> Buzz, please sign me up for Game 12: Supernatural: Rock & Roll Will Live Forever.



Supernatural is FULL! You'll need to pick a different event, waterdhavian, unless Ninjacat decides to add more seats.


----------



## buzz (Oct 8, 2013)

Genevieve80 said:


> Sign me up for AM Monsterhearts and PM Supernatural.My husband would like to play AM Trouble for Hire and PM Dread
> And we're both coming to breakfast! Yay for roping spouses in!!!



ADDED!



enigma1122 said:


> Marvel Heroic in the morning please Buzz.  Not sure which super group I am voting for yet.
> Supernatural in the afternoon please.
> 
> Will be trying for breakfast but need to see about buses etc.



ADDED!



Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Buzz,
> Please sign Laurie and me up for breakfast.
> 
> Please sign Laurie up for The Laundry in the morning.
> ...



ADDED!



Bug42 said:


> Please put me down for Monsterhearts, and Supernatural
> 
> Thanks!



ADDED!



Nev the Deranged said:


> Hm. Breakfast aaaaaand..... hm... some tempting offers there... put me down for... Lady Blackbird.



ADDED!



Lord_ruben said:


> Hey Buzz, please put me down for Marvel Heroic Annihilation in the morning and Supernatural Rock & Roll in the afternoon. I'll also be a tentative for breakfast.



ADDED to Marvel Heroic, but Supernatural is full.



Fractal Advocate said:


> I'd like to sign up for Monsterhearts in the morning, and Eternal Contenders in the afternoon.



ADDED!



lisette.m. said:


> Put me down for Dread!



ADDED!


----------



## buzz (Oct 8, 2013)

Monsterhearts is now FULL!


----------



## enigma1122 (Oct 8, 2013)

I am pretty sure Ninjacat wanted Marvel Heroic, I am also pretty sure he is in Europe and probably asleep right now.  So not sure if I should / could ask for a spot for him.


----------



## Ninjacat (Oct 8, 2013)

Drat, missed Monsterhearts, mwa-hahahaa...poop.

Let's go with superheroes instead of supernatural teenagers, er, astronauts. Buzz, please sign me up for the third Marvel Heroic seat in the morning. Thanks!


----------



## PhilK (Oct 8, 2013)

Hey Buzz,

Sign me up for #10, Dain's Eternal Contenders game, please. Oh, and breakfast.


----------



## TheBlueMax (Oct 8, 2013)

Put me down for both morning and afternoon sessions of Dawn Patrol


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Oct 8, 2013)

An update to my event. I've changed the themed groups as follows:

1) The Asgardians: Beta Ray Bill, Devos the Devastator, Firelord, Stardust, Tana Nile, Thor
2) The Shi’ar: Cerise, Deathbird, Deathcry, Devos the Devastator, Korath the Pursuer, Lilandra Neramani, Monica Rambeau
3) Excalibur: Cerise, Marvel Girl, Nightcrawler, Shadowcat, Wolfsbane
4) The Graces: Cerise, Gamora, Nebula, Spirit, Stellaris, Tana Nile
5) Thanos’ Bane: Drax the Destroyer, Gamora, Iron Man, Moondragon, Nebula, Phyla-Vell, Spirit
6) Heralds: Devos the Devastator, Firelord, Gabriel the Air-Walker, Human Torch, Nova/Frankie Raye, Silver Surfer, Terrax the Tamer, Stardust
7) Fantastic Four: Black Panther, Human Torch, Invisible Woman, Luke Cage, Lyja, Mister Fantastic, Ronan the Accuser, She-Hulk, Silver Surfer, Thing
8) The Kree: Captain At-Lass, Devos the Devastator, Dr. Minn-Erva, Korath the Pursuer, Ronan the Accuser, Star-Lord
9) The Skrulls: Baroness S’Bak, Devos the Devastator, Lyja, Paibok the Power Skrull, Super-Skrull
10) The Defenders: Doctor Strange, Falcon, Luke Cage, Moondragon, Ms. Marvel, Nighthawk, Phyla-Vell, Silver Surfer, Sub-Mariner
11) Nova Corps: Devos the Devastator, Firelord, Nova and a self-made Nova Corp operative.
12) S.H.I.E.L.D.: Captain America, Falcon, Ms. Marvel, Quasar, Spider-Woman, Thing, Wonder Man


----------



## Tim Jensen (Oct 8, 2013)

Please put Willow and Tim down for Nev's Primitive game in the morning slot, and Tim for Willow's Torchbearer in the afternoon.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 8, 2013)

Sign me up for pbartenders Star Wars game, and your afternoon game buzz. Alternate for the afternoon is dread.

And since I won't be doing last minute prep, I should actually show for breakfast.


----------



## paladinlee (Oct 8, 2013)

Please sign me up for breakfast, Fate Star Wars, and Lady Blackbird.  Thanks!


----------



## gamingcaffeinator (Oct 8, 2013)

Please sign me up for breakfast, the Laundry, and Lady Blackbird  this looks exciting!


----------



## WJMacGuffin (Oct 8, 2013)

Buzz, 

Pretty please sign me up for breakfast and Game 11: Lady Blackbird. Thanks!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 8, 2013)

Woot!  Please sign me and my friend Brett (Pantone Wizard) up for game 5 (One Simple Job) and game 14 (Cold Fusion).


----------



## buzz (Oct 8, 2013)

Ninjacat said:


> Drat, missed Monsterhearts, mwa-hahahaa...poop.
> 
> Let's go with superheroes instead of supernatural teenagers, er, astronauts. Buzz, please sign me up for the third Marvel Heroic seat in the morning. Thanks!



ADDED!



PhilK said:


> Hey Buzz,
> 
> Sign me up for #10, Dain's Eternal Contenders game, please. Oh, and breakfast.



ADDED!



TheBlueMax said:


> Put me down for both morning and afternoon sessions of Dawn Patrol



ADDED!



Vyvyan Basterd said:


> An update to my event. I've changed the themed groups as follows:



NOTED!



Tim Jensen said:


> Please put Willow and Tim down for Nev's Primitive game in the morning slot, and Tim for Willow's Torchbearer in the afternoon.



ADDED!



Trevalon Moonleirion said:


> Sign me up for pbartenders Star Wars game, and your afternoon game buzz. Alternate for the afternoon is dread.
> 
> And since I won't be doing last minute prep, I should actually show for breakfast.



ADDED!



paladinlee said:


> Please sign me up for breakfast, Fate Star Wars, and Lady Blackbird.  Thanks!



ADDED!



gamingcaffeinator said:


> Please sign me up for breakfast, the Laundry, and Lady Blackbird  this looks exciting!



ADDED!



WJMacGuffin said:


> Buzz,
> 
> Pretty please sign me up for breakfast and Game 11: Lady Blackbird. Thanks!



ADDED!



TracerBullet42 said:


> Woot!  Please sign me and my friend Brett (Pantone Wizard) up for game 5 (One Simple Job) and game 14 (Cold Fusion).



ADDED!


----------



## jekessler (Oct 8, 2013)

Please add me to Marvel in the Morning.


----------



## Reidzilla (Oct 8, 2013)

Game 2 in the morning please.


----------



## Ninjacat (Oct 8, 2013)

Eeeek, I bring Supernatural back and it overloads!

Then again, I have a history of adding a 7th seat for Nat, and Jim & Mike already game together and know most of the table, so I'll go ahead and add TWO extra seats, to fit all interested parties. However, should anyone have to cancel, just remove their seat and we'll leave it at just one extra.


----------



## Delwugor (Oct 8, 2013)

Please sign me up for FAE Star Wars Behind Enemy Lines.


----------



## buzz (Oct 8, 2013)

waterdhavian said:


> Buzz, please sign me up for Game 12: Supernatural: Rock & Roll Will Live Forever.






Lord_ruben said:


> ...and Supernatural Rock & Roll in the afternoon. I'll also be a tentative for breakfast.



Okay, you guys are ADDED! Ninjacat added two more seats just for you.


----------



## buzz (Oct 8, 2013)

waterdhavian said:


> Buzz, please sign me up for Game 12: Supernatural: Rock & Roll Will Live Forever.



ADDED!



jekessler said:


> Please add me to Marvel in the Morning.



ADDED! Marvel is now FULL.



Reidzilla said:


> Game 2 in the morning please.



ADDED!



Ninjacat said:


> Eeeek, I bring Supernatural back and it overloads!
> 
> Then again, I have a history of adding a 7th seat for Nat, and Jim & Mike already game together and know most of the table, so I'll go ahead and add TWO extra seats, to fit all interested parties. However, should anyone have to cancel, just remove their seat and we'll leave it at just one extra.



Spots added and filled!



Delwugor said:


> Please sign me up for FAE Star Wars Behind Enemy Lines.



ADDED!


----------



## buzz (Oct 8, 2013)

Lady Blackbird is now FULL!


----------



## DainXB (Oct 8, 2013)

Greetings!
Sign me up for breakfast, and Trouble for Hire please.

--DainXB


----------



## thrallking (Oct 8, 2013)

Sign me up with a +1 for both Legacy Code and Steamscapes. Thanks much!


----------



## Lord_ruben (Oct 8, 2013)

buzz said:


> Okay, you guys are ADDED! Ninjacat added two more seats just for you.




Awesome! Now I feel like I'm really going to need to bring my A-game.


----------



## buzz (Oct 8, 2013)

DainXB said:


> Greetings!
> Sign me up for breakfast, and Trouble for Hire please.
> 
> --DainXB



ADDED!



thrallking said:


> Sign me up with a +1 for both Legacy Code and Steamscapes. Thanks much!



ADDED!

The Laundry RPG event is now FULL!


----------



## KurtL (Oct 8, 2013)

Please put me down for Slot 1 1. *STAR WARS: Behind Enemy Lines, Fate Accelerated

and Slot 2 Dawn Patrol.

Thanks!!!!*


----------



## Steamboat (Oct 8, 2013)

Please sign me up for PM session, Game 15: Into the Barrow of the Dreaming King, *Torchbearer *game, please.

Thanks!


----------



## nemuri (Oct 8, 2013)

Sign me up for: Game 15: Into the Barrow of the Dreaming King, Torchbearer.  Thanks!


----------



## The Cap'n (Oct 9, 2013)

I'd like to sign up for Dread as well.


----------



## buzz (Oct 9, 2013)

KurtL said:


> Please put me down for Slot 1 1. *STAR WARS: Behind Enemy Lines, Fate Accelerated
> 
> and Slot 2 Dawn Patrol.
> 
> Thanks!!!!*



ADDED! The Fate Accelerated event is now FULL.



Steamboat said:


> Please sign me up for PM session, Game 15: Into the Barrow of the Dreaming King, *Torchbearer *game, please.
> 
> Thanks!



ADDED!



nemuri said:


> Sign me up for: Game 15: Into the Barrow of the Dreaming King, Torchbearer.  Thanks!



ADDED!



The Cap'n said:


> I'd like to sign up for Dread as well.



ADDED!


----------



## scorcha (Oct 9, 2013)

PLease sign me up for Game 15: Into the Barrow of the Dreaming King, Torchbearer.
Thanks!


----------



## buzz (Oct 9, 2013)

scorcha said:


> PLease sign me up for Game 15: Into the Barrow of the Dreaming King, Torchbearer.
> Thanks!



Added!


----------



## JoeBeason (Oct 10, 2013)

Sign me up for breakfast.


----------



## WJMacGuffin (Oct 10, 2013)

Hey Buzz,

So I'm going through the list of players what signed up for my Laundry game to make sure there are no troublemakers (*cough TracerBullet cough*), and saw someone named Widget. Yet there is no Widget sign up post in the past 4 pages. Who is this mythical creature? Please tell me it's a hot gamer chick with a thing for overweight, underemployed game designers.  

Seriously, is that an error or someone you know?


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 10, 2013)

WJMacGuffin said:


> Hey Buzz,
> 
> So I'm going through the list of players what signed up for my Laundry game to make sure there are no troublemakers (*cough TracerBullet cough*)




...I thought my name was Jimmy.


----------



## WJMacGuffin (Oct 10, 2013)

TracerBullet42 said:


> ...I thought my name was Jimmy.



 yes it is.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 10, 2013)

WJMacGuffin said:


> yes it is.




Right again, sir.  (You're so smart!)


----------



## buzz (Oct 10, 2013)

JoeBeason said:


> Sign me up for breakfast.



ADDED!



WJMacGuffin said:


> Seriously, is that an error or someone you know?



Yes, it's Jason W., a recent Gameday convert who emailed me his sign-up because he was having issues using ENWorld. You've probably sat next to him at breakfast at past Gamedays.

Also... NEVER QUESTION ME AGAIN, MORTAL.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 10, 2013)

buzz said:


> Also... NEVER QUESTION ME AGAIN, MORTAL.




All hail Buzz!  Our malevolent, I mean benevolent overlord!


----------



## Pbartender (Oct 10, 2013)

Hey Buzz, please sign up me and my two minio... oh...  ah...  uh...  I mean, me and my two "guests" (*AHEM!*) for breakfast.


Thank you.


----------



## buzz (Oct 10, 2013)

Pbartender said:


> Hey Buzz, please sign up me and my two minio... oh...  ah...  uh...  I mean, me and my two "guests" (*AHEM!*) for breakfast.
> 
> 
> Thank you.



ADDED! This may be the biggest Gameday breakfast ever.


----------



## Sailorkitsune2004 (Oct 11, 2013)

Sign me up for One Simple Job, please!

Shari


----------



## buzz (Oct 11, 2013)

Sailorkitsune2004 said:


> Sign me up for One Simple Job, please!
> 
> Shari



ADDED!


----------



## Fairman Rogers (Oct 11, 2013)

Sign me up for Trouble for Hire.


----------



## buzz (Oct 12, 2013)

Fairman Rogers said:


> Sign me up for Trouble for Hire.



ADDED!

FYI, folks: I'll be traveling the next two days, so if I am not attending to the thread as quickly as usual, that'll be why.


----------



## eyeheartawk (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi,

Please sign me up for One Simple Job in the morning and Ghastly Things Come in Small Packages in the afternoon. 

Thanks!


----------



## Cargo_Elf (Oct 13, 2013)

Sign me up for breakfast at the 0 slot, Trouble for Hire in the am and The Barrow of the Dreaming King in the pm. Thanks!


----------



## d20sapphire (Oct 13, 2013)

Can I sign up for Trouble for Hire and Cold Fusion?  

Thanks! Looking forward to it.


----------



## buzz (Oct 14, 2013)

Aaaand we're back!



eyeheartawk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please sign me up for One Simple Job in the morning and Ghastly Things Come in Small Packages in the afternoon.
> 
> Thanks!




ADDED!


Cargo_Elf said:


> Sign me up for breakfast at the 0 slot, Trouble for Hire in the am and The Barrow of the Dreaming King in the pm. Thanks!



ADDED!



d20sapphire said:


> Can I sign up for Trouble for Hire and Cold Fusion?
> 
> Thanks! Looking forward to it.



ADDED!


----------



## buzz (Oct 14, 2013)

*Dread* is now FULL!


----------



## jekessler (Oct 14, 2013)

Unfortunately my afternoon commitment has creeped to earlier in the day, and I have to drop out.  Please open up a slot in the morning Marvel game.  Maybe next time!


----------



## buzz (Oct 14, 2013)

jekessler said:


> Unfortunately my afternoon commitment has creeped to earlier in the day, and I have to drop out.  Please open up a slot in the morning Marvel game.  Maybe next time!



Noted! The *Marvel* game now has an open seat.


----------



## Magua (Oct 14, 2013)

Sign me up for Trouble for Hire in the AM and Steamscapes in the PM.


----------



## Magua (Oct 14, 2013)

Sign me up for Trouble for Hire in the AM and Steamscapes in the PM.


----------



## gperez1234 (Oct 15, 2013)

*gameday 36*

HI, 
please sign me up for game 15 into the barrow of the dreaming king. torchbearer.

thanks,
george


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Oct 15, 2013)

I'ma need at least 4 players for Primitive... I probably should have said that earlier.


----------



## Lifelike (Oct 15, 2013)

Hey buzz, primitive in am and cold fusion or (backup) eternal contenders in pm. And breakfast!!


----------



## Isawa Hochiu (Oct 15, 2013)

Hey Buzz!

Please add these names to the AM AND PM slots for Dawn Patrol:
Bruce
Harley
Mitch
Morg
Mark

And then please add for the PM slot only: (Special Guest) Mike Carr

As an added bonus incentive to invite new players (who we in the Dawn Patrol community always enjoy to teach the game to): Any new player who manages to shoot down an aircraft flown my Mike Carr will WIN a free PRIZE! (And that's besides the thrill of shooting down a game designer, lol).

Thanks!


----------



## Fairman Rogers (Oct 15, 2013)

Hey Buzz!

My friend Colin tried to post but is having forum issues. He would like to be in Trouble for Hire and Steamscapes.


----------



## Delwugor (Oct 15, 2013)

Once again Fate conspires against me, there must be an undiscovered aspect on me.
Turns out that I can not make Saturday, please take me off the FAE Starwars list.


----------



## buzz (Oct 15, 2013)

Nev the Deranged said:


> I'ma need at least 4 players for Primitive... I probably should have said that earlier.


----------



## buzz (Oct 15, 2013)

gperez1234 said:


> HI,
> please sign me up for game 15 into the barrow of the dreaming king. torchbearer.
> 
> thanks,
> george



ADDED! *Torchbearer* is now FULL.



Lifelike said:


> Hey buzz, primitive in am and cold fusion or (backup) eternal contenders in pm. And breakfast!!



ADDED!



Isawa Hochiu said:


> Hey Buzz!
> 
> Please add these names to the AM AND PM slots for Dawn Patrol:
> Bruce
> ...



ADDED! I did not list your afternoon game as "full", since I think you said you can take on more players if need be. If that's not the case, let me know and I'll mark it full.



Delwugor said:


> Once again Fate conspires against me, there must be an undiscovered aspect on me.
> Turns out that I can not make Saturday, please take me off the FAE Starwars list.



Stink! Noted.

*Fate Accelerated* now has an open seat.


----------



## buzz (Oct 15, 2013)

*Trouble For Hire* is now full!


----------



## Isawa Hochiu (Oct 15, 2013)

Yeah Buzz, Dawn Patrol NEVER gets full, lol. You could probably remove Mitch and Morg from that PM list so the casual viewer sees there is more room. They will still be there (assuming they don't bail on their plans to come in from Michigan), but at least the description appears less congested.

Also, I remember hearing that some of the local guys might be in and hanging out with Mark CMG who is making the trip in from Lake Geneva. I just want to remind them that Dawn Patrol will have games starting up throughout the day, and that people (not just that group, everyone reading this) are more than welcome to try a game of Dawn Patrol and stay for more if they like it or meander onward as they choose.

I hope that offering this style of "sampler gaming" promotes interest in Gameday for those who want to come in and see what its about but can't get tied up for the whole time slot! I wish I had thought of it earlier, but if I run Dawn Patrol in future Gamedays I will be sure to add it to the description... Of course I SO WANT TO run a 1E delve...


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Oct 16, 2013)

Sorry, I forgot for a moment that I'm box office poison around gameday now =P


----------



## buzz (Oct 16, 2013)

Nev the Deranged said:


> Sorry, I forgot for a moment that I'm box office poison around gameday now =P



Hey, you've got your four players, though!

I'd make sure you have a back-up plan, just in case. I.e., figure out a way to run with less than four players.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Oct 16, 2013)

In that case we just grab our clubs and start raiding the next table over.


----------



## buzz (Oct 17, 2013)

LePeep reservation made! Just ask for Games Plus.


----------



## buzz (Oct 17, 2013)

Okay, folks — tables assignments have been made. Take a look at the first post to see where your event has been placed, and let me know if you have a compelling reason for changes to be made.

For reference, the Games Plus table map is here: http://on.fb.me/ghByHT


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Oct 17, 2013)

buzz said:


> For reference, the Games Plus table map is here: http://on.fb.me/ghByHT




Your URL is blocked here at work and I'll forget by the time I get home...so which is Table B?


----------



## buzz (Oct 17, 2013)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Your URL is blocked here at work and I'll forget by the time I get home...so which is Table B?



When you enter the GP game space, it's on your left, closest to the bathroom and vending machines.


----------



## buzz (Oct 17, 2013)

Okay, had to swap some morning event tables. Be sure to take a look.


----------



## tamora (Oct 17, 2013)

Please sign me up for 
* STAR WARS: Behind Enemy Lines, Fate Accelerated 
in the morning, and 
* Cold Fusion, Dead of Night
in the afternoon.
Thanks!


----------



## kweitzmon (Oct 17, 2013)

[SIZE=+1]Sign me up for Game 5 One simple job in the morning slot and for the afternoon game 14.


Thanks
[/SIZE]


----------



## kweitzmon (Oct 17, 2013)

Sign me up for Game 5 one simple job, and for game 14 Cold fusion please.  Not sure if the previous post worked.

Thanks


----------



## kweitzmon (Oct 18, 2013)

I am having some trouble postingand am new to the site but I was hoping to get in game 5 star wars and in game 14 cold fusion please.

Thanks


----------



## kweitzmon (Oct 18, 2013)

I am not seeing my posts. I'm sure I am doing something but I apologize if this goes through like 5 times but I was hoping I could get added to game 5 and 14. Star wars and cold fusion.

Thanks


----------



## buzz (Oct 18, 2013)

*Dead of Night* and *SW:EotE* are now full! (I received an email request from someone having problems with the drums.)


----------



## tamora (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm not sure what happened to my first post, so I guess I'll try this again.

I'd like to sign up for Star Wars: Behind Enemy Lines in the morning and Cold Fusion in the afternoon, please. Thanks.


----------



## buzz (Oct 18, 2013)

*Fate Accelerated* is now full! (Another email signup; ENWorld seems to be having a lot of issues today.)


----------



## Painfully (Oct 18, 2013)

Game 8, Dawn Patrol, in the morning, and game 13, Steamscapes, in the afternoon please!  See you all tomorrow!


----------



## Isawa Hochiu (Oct 18, 2013)

Hey Buzz, when you add Painfully to Dawn Patrol, knock Mark (me) off that list. I want to keep one slot open so everyone knows they can join. Turns out we have people coming in from St. Louis, Milwaukee, and hopefully Michigan so it should be a great time!


----------



## buzz (Oct 18, 2013)

Painfully said:


> Game 8, Dawn Patrol, in the morning, and game 13, Steamscapes, in the afternoon please!  See you all tomorrow!



ADDED!


----------



## buzz (Oct 18, 2013)

Isawa Hochiu said:


> Hey Buzz, when you add Painfully to Dawn Patrol, knock Mark (me) off that list. I want to keep one slot open so everyone knows they can join. Turns out we have people coming in from St. Louis, Milwaukee, and hopefully Michigan so it should be a great time!




Ah, okay. If "Mark" is you, I'm taking you off of both lists, since you're already accounted for as Isawa. Now both events look like they have spots open.


----------



## Bug42 (Oct 18, 2013)

So my wife has decided she wants to spend time with me Saturday night, so I need to drop out of Supernatural   , Lisette.M Needs to drop out of Dread (my daughter).

Please add us to Breakfast, and and she wants to be added to *Annihilation: First Contact

*
Thanks, and sorry for the short notice.


----------



## buzz (Oct 19, 2013)

Bug42 said:


> So my wife has decided she wants to spend time with me Saturday night, so I need to drop out of Supernatural   , Lisette.M Needs to drop out of Dread (my daughter).
> 
> Please add us to Breakfast, and and she wants to be added to *Annihilation: First Contact
> 
> ...




No sweat! I've made the changes you requested.

*Marvel* is now full, and *Dread* now has a seat available.

N-Cat, I'm leaving Supernatural listed as "full", since you had added a seat before, anyway. I figure you'll have your hands full with seven players.


----------



## Cargo_Elf (Oct 19, 2013)

Please take me off the Barrow and slap me into Dread! Also, I don't think I'll make it to breakfast.


----------



## buzz (Oct 19, 2013)

Cargo_Elf said:


> Please take me off the Barrow and slap me into Dread! Also, I don't think I'll make it to breakfast.




Done!

*Dread* is now full, and *Torchbearer* has an open seat.

Also, I have put Savage Worlds at Table I, a GP says we have the run of the whole back room. More room for players and minis now.

Nev the Deranged, if you want to use Table I instead of B for *Primitive*, you may do so.


----------



## Ninjacat (Oct 19, 2013)

Ninjacat said:


> Eeeek, I bring Supernatural back and it overloads!
> 
> Then again, I have a history of adding a 7th seat for Nat, and Jim & Mike already game together and know most of the table, so I'll go ahead and add TWO extra seats, to fit all interested parties. *However, should anyone have to cancel, just remove their seat and we'll leave it at just one extra.*






buzz said:


> N-Cat, I'm leaving Supernatural listed as "full", since you had added a seat before, anyway. I figure you'll have your hands full with seven players.




Yup, seven seats has become the RoadTrip standard, so we'll roll with it, as previously stated.

See y'all soon!!!


----------



## buzz (Oct 19, 2013)

Okay, folks, see you all in a little bit!


----------



## buzz (Oct 20, 2013)

HAPPY GAMEDAY 36 AFTERMATH DAY, everyone! 

Before I give the usual thanks, I want to make it known that we may broken a record this time around. There are roughly 57 signups on the sign-in sheet, plus at least one more walk-in of which I was aware. In addition to this,  [MENTION=6709920]Isawa Hochiu[/MENTION] brought in way more players than were signed up; he's going to send me a complete list shortly. That means that, at 58+bunch attendees, *Gameday 36 was very likely the largest Chicago Gameday on record*. The previous record was held by Gameday 17 in July '07. 

(In lesser news, I'm also pretty sure that the pre-Gameday-36 breakfast was the largest Gameday breakfast ever.)

It means a lot to me that, more than a decade since Gameday's inception, we can still occasionally manage to pack the Games Plus back room to the rafters. 

Many, many thanks to everyone who attended, to our volunteer GMs/facilitators, and to our gracious hosts, Games Plus.

Special thanks to my fellow crew members in *Monsterhearts* and all of my victims in *Dead of Night*.

I also hope that all of our first-timers had fun and will consider coming back and gaming with us in the future. ONE OF US! ONE OF US! ONE OF US!

Cheers, everyone; enjoy the upcoming holidays and the celebration of the New Year. Stay tuned for news about dates for Gameday 37 in 2014.


P.S.: My terrible Gameday 36 photos on Flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/gameday/sets/72157636770891954/


----------



## Isawa Hochiu (Oct 21, 2013)

Great job Buzz, and a great event too!

As promised here is the list of players who came in for Dawn Patrol:

Jim McIntyre
Eric McIntyre
Blll Connely
Morgan Merchant
Jeff Lemmon
George Henion
John Melton
Harley Yoder
Bruce Yoder
Jim Barber
Jim Quinn
Vakis Polamaikos 
Jeff Manjarrez
George Mohoi
Ken Stull
Jon Paulson
Scott Casper
Mike Carr

I was so pleased to see them roll in from Michigan, Wisconsin, Indiana, and even Jim Barber came up from St. Louis! Thanks guys! That HAS TO BE the largest Illinois gathering of Dawn Patrol players in decades, easily!

Again, thanks Buzz for making space for us. Thanks to Kurt and the gang at Games Plus for being able to accommodate that large of a crowd too. I look forward to the next event!

Mark Stevenson (Dawn Patrol attendee #19)


----------



## buzz (Oct 21, 2013)

Isawa Hochiu said:


> Great job Buzz, and a great event too!
> 
> As promised here is the list of players who came in for Dawn Patrol...



Thanks for posting that, Mark!

If my calculations are correct, that means at least *67 people attended Gameday 36*, officially making it *the biggest Gameday on record*.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 21, 2013)

Good times!  Tried out two new systems this time around and had much fun!

Special thanks to PhilK for the Edge of the Empire game in the morning.  Who'd have thought a mutinty could be so much fun? (Trick question...EVERYONE thought that.  Well, except for the captain.)

More special thanks to Buzz for the delightful, tension-filled romp in Dead of Night.  Seems like a very cool system!

And as always...MOST special thanks to the crew at Games Plus, Earth's greatest game store.

Looking forward to the next one!  I plan to return to the GM seat...prepare to stay late.


----------

